# Reynolds Stratus Pro Disc Wheels



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Any thoughts on Reynolds Stratus Pro Disc Wheels for use on a Synapse Ultegra disc bike for a 190lb rider - using it as a rain and backup bike. Looks like they are about a pound lighter than the OEM Maddux RD 2.0 wheels that came with the bike.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok, no responses so I guess nobody is familiar with them but they are new so that makes sense. They are listed as having double butted bladed stainless spokes, but no name / brand listed. Does Reynolds use DT Swiss or Sapim CX Ray in their builds with bladed spokes? These are 2x front and back and 24 spoke - my rear Zipp 101s have been durable for 6000+ miles so far so hoping if they are a comparable spoke these would be similarly reliable. 

Here's a link to the wheel Reynolds Cycling And I found a deal for 25% off that ends today so need to decide. An alternate wheel which is going to be several hundred dollars more expensive is HED Ardennes + Discs which lists the spokes as Sapm CX Ray, but they are also silver spokes and I would prefer the black as on the Reynolds if they are comparable spokes. Any thoughts on these 2 wheelsets for a 190lb rider on a disc brake bike?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I went ahead and ordered the Reynolds wheels - 25% off orders over $300 was too good to wait and pass on - and I needed a set or would have hadto replace a Maddux rim on my Cannondale. The Ardennes were attractive but I couldn't get past what appearted to be a non crossed spoke set up on the front for a disc wheel. Also threw in a pair of Desoto Mens 400 mile bibs while I was there- then logged out before I spent any more! Trisport was the vendor if anyone wants the July4th discount - 4THOFJULY25


----------



## rob1208lv (May 8, 2009)

any updates? how are the wheels? thinking of getting me a set


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

You can get similar weight wheels (even with a higher spoke count) from a custom builder using made-in-the-USA hubs for less money. FWIW. For example, White Industries CLD hubs paired with Pacenti SL23 rims with Aerolite spokes, 28H front and rear, alloy nipples, would be about 1,585g and cost under $900 shipped.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a set of the reynolds stratus pro disc for my cx bike. They seem light and fast, I think they are DT spokes, straight pull is kind of hard to see the head inside the hub to tell.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

dgaddis1 said:


> You can get similar weight wheels (even with a higher spoke count) from a custom builder using made-in-the-USA hubs for less money. FWIW. For example, White Industries CLD hubs paired with Pacenti SL23 rims with Aerolite spokes, 28H front and rear, alloy nipples, would be about 1,585g and cost under $900 shipped.


I thought about getting custom built wheels but at $730 shipped I just went for these. The rims are the shape I really wanted, not really wide, but a bit aero - they are 28mm deep and 21mm wide (outside) so I can easily fit a set of 28s without rubbing the fenders. They are tubeless which is a nice bonus if I ever go that route. 

Unfortunately lots of people want them it seems as they are on back order, will let you know what I think when they show up - no delivery time available yet - just called and checked.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

I went custom; velocity aileron, white industries CLD, 28 spoke. Should be here this week!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

rob1208lv said:


> any updates? how are the wheels? thinking of getting me a set


they ship from Reynolds August 4th, so I'll be waiting a while yet. Guess this is the busy time of year for them, who would have thunk it!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Weight is pretty close to Reynolds claimed 1590 grams, knocked right at 1 pound off the bike with them which included using a 12/25 cassette instead of the 11/32 on the OEM wheels. Used Avid Clean Sweep2 rotors, within 5 grams of the Cannondale rotors which were lighter. The wheels came with skewers and rim tape. Now I just need some rain to have an excuse to ride it!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Good for you, Srode. Nice looking' rain bike setup.


----------



## rob1208lv (May 8, 2009)

Srode said:


> View attachment 299131
> 
> 
> Weight is pretty close to Reynolds claimed 1590 grams, knocked right at 1 pound off the bike with them which included using a 12/25 cassette instead of the 11/32 on the OEM wheels. Used Avid Clean Sweep2 rotors, within 5 grams of the Cannondale rotors which were lighter. The wheels came with skewers and rim tape. Now I just need some rain to have an excuse to ride it!


Do you know if you had to buy some rim tape to make them tubeless ? 
Or are they sealed ?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

rob1208lv said:


> Do you know if you had to buy some rim tape to make them tubeless ?
> Or are they sealed ?


I think the rim tape they provide makes them tubeless tire ready with a valve (not provided). It's their blue rim tape - not so much a tape as a blue stretchable band, no adhesive.

I have a couple hundred miles on them now (hasn't rained much) and I like them so far, no problems with them. They are noticeably lighter and feel nice and stiff riding.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

the rim tape that comes with the stratus pro disc is a normal tubed tire rim strip. Put some stans no tubes tape on it (2 layers) and a valve and you will be good to go. If you use stans valves you will need to ream the inner hole in the rim a little, reynolds valves will go right it.


----------



## rob1208lv (May 8, 2009)

Srode said:


> I think the rim tape they provide makes them tubeless tire ready with a valve (not provided). It's their blue rim tape - not so much a tape as a blue stretchable band, no adhesive.
> 
> I have a couple hundred miles on them now (hasn't rained much) and I like them so far, no problems with them. They are noticeably lighter and feel nice and stiff riding.


Mine didn't come with tubeless tape but I ended up using Stan's yellow tape and valves


----------

